# Crazy Phone Call-Think I Did The Wrong Thing



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

It's not even 7 am and I've already gotten a crazy phone call,dog related of course. A woman that adopted one of my dogs last year called me franctic, saying that her husband was going to cut a tumor out of his 4 year old Australian Shepherd because he's not happy with was the vet said. I thought it was some kind of 'joke' if you want to call it that.As I talked to this woman I could hear that somehting was wrong. 

Fast forward a little bit, I get to their house and see the husband cutting into a huge tumor on this dog's stomach. They said that they've spent over $2000 and the vet still doesn't know what treatment options to use. I was able to see the paperwork,as proof that they did go to the vet. The wife said this dog has a very gentle temperament and will let you do anything to her,even if she is in pain. 

This is a weird situation because both of them take great care of their dogs and I've seen how happy the dog they adopted from me is. The issue is that,the husband seems to love the dog to a fault almost. Wife says that he doesn't believe in putting animals down who are suffering. 

I did offer some numbers for other vets and even told them about some options they have if they can't afford the treatment themselves. The wife was very receptive,but her husband wasn't at all. He told me that 'if he didn't love his dog he wouldn't be doing this'. He had gauze and a bunch of other tools on a white sheet. He told me that he was sterilizing the knife with chlorox. I make him stop cutting her when I got there. This man was crying as he was cutting the tumors and was even talking to her. 

I decided to bring the dog they adopted from me back home when I left. I was going to give them the chance to take the Australian Shepherd in to a vet before I called authorities,but I just felt like I had to go ahead and make the call. 

I wouldn't say these people are bad owners. I mean I've run into them when they were at different parks and they always had the dogs with them or they would send me pictures/video updates. 

I don't have too many situations in where I have to remove a dog from their home,but when I do it is very cut and dry. In this case though it's confusing even to me because this couple takes great care of their pets in general. I may be wrong,but I don't understand how performing surgery on your dog is a type of love. 

I'm going back to bed now.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I would have removed the dog they adopted right away and yes I would report it and have them charged with animal cruelty. Doing surgery on your dog because you can't afford the vet bill is a very poor excuse, the dog could easily have died from blood loss, infection, or other complications 

What they did was not love, there were other options available. Payment plans for one, even contacting you or other rescues for help!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

ok, what do you say after they cut a tumor on their dog? was the
dog anesthetized?



Gharrissc said:


> It's not even 7 am and I've already gotten a crazy phone call,dog related of course. A woman that adopted one of my dogs last year called me franctic, saying that her husband was going to cut a tumor out of his 4 year old Australian Shepherd because he's not happy with was the vet said. I thought it was some kind of 'joke' if you want to call it that.As I talked to this woman I could hear that somehting was wrong.
> 
> Fast forward a little bit, I get to their house and see the husband cutting into a huge tumor on this dog's stomach. They said that they've spent over $2000 and the vet still doesn't know what treatment options to use. I was able to see the paperwork,as proof that they did go to the vet. The wife said this dog has a very gentle temperament and will let you do anything to her,even if she is in pain.
> 
> ...


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

If that man wasnt a vet or even a reg. doctor, then yea, I would consider him a BAD owner! I do alot of tinkering and wrenching on vehicles, but doing surgery on ramsey? I think NOT!


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

It sounds like the emotional stress of it all made him a little unstable and not rational. Does that make him a bad owner, NO IT DOESNT. But it also doesnt mean he is currently emotional stable to care for an animal. You did the right thing by taking him


----------



## Ponypip123 (Apr 2, 2010)

I hope they don't have any human children!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I just have to ask, not that either way is ok...was this some kind of a tumor hanging off the dog that he was going to clip or an internal tumor and he was making an incision. I just can't fathom this.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wow...if that was a mast cell and he did that then he may have seeded her whole body with them...which will kill her quickly. Or it could be a tumor with blood vessels attached and she could bleed extensively. I would definitely call the authorities on this. I probably would have called the authorities on the spot if he refused to take the dog to a vet immediately to fix what he started.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I just read my title and I meant that I think I did the right thing. I called the authorities when I got in the car,and I think he knew that I was going to call anyway because he said ' I know will call the police,but I don't care. I have to fix her.' Our animal control is closed on the weekends and the only way for them to be dispatched out is to call the police.I still had to stay there because I was involved at this point. 

The tumor was hanging off of her lower stomach and she was fully awake while he was doing this. I couldn't believe a dog would just lie that still while something was happening to them like that. I don't know if it was because she was naturally that mellow or if it was because of her current condition. 

I am waiting for a call back from the animal hospital to see how she is .


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow. He sounds emotionally unstable for sure. Thank god the wife called u. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Shade said:


> I would have removed the dog they adopted right away and yes I would report it and have them charged with animal cruelty. Doing surgery on your dog because you can't afford the vet bill is a very poor excuse, the dog could easily have died from blood loss, infection, or other complications
> 
> What they did was not love, there were other options available. Payment plans for one, even contacting you or other rescues for help!


To their defense, they spent over 2000 bucks and the vet still didn't know how to treat her, sounds to me more like he wanted to take matters into his own hands. Which is bad, but has nothing to do with not affording the vet bill. 



> They said that they've spent over $2000 and the vet still doesn't know what treatment options to use.


----------



## Ayla (Oct 11, 2012)

Hopefully she's ok. You did the right thing and IMO he isn't a bad owner just unstable. I don't know how I would react if we spent thousands of dollars and still didn't get anywhere while the chance of loosing my dog got closer... I love my dogs, they are part of my family...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

You know, one thing I believe is wrong with Society these days is that there are two extremes and barely a middle ground. One extreme is the kind of dog owner who easily disposes of a dog and the other extreme is the type of owner who just can't let go or doesn't "believe" in Euthanazia. 

The middle ground is the kind of owner who knows when to let go but doesn't dispose of the dog just to get rid of it. 

Kind of sad when you think about it.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

IMHO you handled an extremely awkward situation extremely well ... I know I would also have removed the dog but don't think I could have been so level headed about doing it.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Mrs.K said:


> To their defense, they spent over 2000 bucks and the vet still didn't know how to treat her, sounds to me more like he wanted to take matters into his own hands. Which is bad, but has nothing to do with not affording the vet bill.


Yes $2,000 is a lot of money but if the problem isn't solved then unfortunately more would be needed. Surgery, biopsy, specialists, etc. While they did pay for the first round it sounded to me from the story that it was the cost of more bills that drove him to do home surgery rather then go back to a vet


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm a little confused. A few questions.

The Australian Shepherd was not the dog you adopted to them?

And when you left was he still cutting the tumor out? Did he end up cutting it out?

What happened when you called the police? Did they take the dog?

How did she get to a vet?

Sorry for all the ?? but I am just trying to understand the sequence of events.


----------



## MissLilyBean (Dec 22, 2012)

There are so many options for assistance on vet bills. Over the summer, we had a ton of them. Sweet Pea managed to pop her hip out of socket twice and then developed a pretty nasty eye infection a week later. 

The vet set up a payment plan with us, but we also had a CareCredit credit card. Going forward, maybe you could suggest that to anyone that gets a dog from you and ends up having medical issues. It's a card specifically for medical expenses -- human AND animal. Works like any other card with your average APR.

I hate incurring more debt on credit cards, but when it comes to my family's health, I'd do whatever takes. I'm sure this guy was thinking the same thing... but he went off the deep end with it. That poor family. It hurts my feelings!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

GSDGunner said:


> The Australian Shepherd was not the dog you adopted to them?
> No the Aussie was not the dog I adopted to them. They adopted a GSD from me,and the Aussie was his dog before they got married.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gharrissc said:


> GSDGunner said:
> 
> 
> > The Australian Shepherd was not the dog you adopted to them?
> ...


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Yes his cutting contributed to the outcome.The tumor turned out to be a mass cell.I seem to get some of the most outrageous things that come through my rescue.Another day's work I guess.




GSDGunner said:


> Gharrissc said:
> 
> 
> > Did the owner attempting to cut the tumor out contribute to the dogs ultimate demise?
> ...


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I hope he gets charged with animal abuse. What an awful way for a dog to die.


----------



## BroncoK (Jan 4, 2012)

This is just tragic in every way possible.

This poor helpless dog who could not defend itself toward owners whom it trusted to cut it open and ultimately be the tool that takes it's life. Who knows whatever the owner must have been going through behind the scenes that would cause them to make such a drastic foolish decision then lash out at the police. This whole story is just awful and gut wrenching.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Absolutely horrific. The poor dog. I am glad you called the police and also took the GSD you adopted to them back. That man is obviously very unstable.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

HORRIFIC is the word. She should have spent loving time with them and died with some dignity. Ridiculous. He must have something real wrong with him, I don't care if she couldn't feel a thing, there is a reason we have professionals do this, he mangled her. You don't just start hacking out a tumor, it doesn't work that way.

I'm so glad you got your dog out of there, please, please warn other rescues and shelters.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Saying a prayer for the dog that lost it's life through the actions of it's owners.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

To me it sounds like the man was desperate. The judgement wasn't good but it was, I think desperation.


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

This guy wasn't okay. Some people aren't. The stunning thing is that a dog will love that person unconditionally, anyway.

Sometimes I think dogs are the very best argument for the existence of God. I mean really . . .that a dog will love the most messed up human on the planet without reservation seems like the biggest miracle to me.

Also, what kind of vet charges $2000 and can't figure out what to do for a dog and lets a sick dog go home with a distraught and pretty crazy owner?


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Ponypip123 said:


> I hope they don't have any human children!


 
You and me both!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Gharrissc said:


> Yes his cutting contributed to the outcome.The tumor turned out to be a mass cell.I seem to get some of the most outrageous things that come through my rescue.Another day's work I guess.


Maybe I'm wrong, but isn't a mass cell tumor fairly easy to biopsy and diagnose ... so what did they claim the vet did for $2000 ... I mean if they were that upset why not get a second opinion ... unless I read it wrong it just doesn't sound right. 

Are you going to take the dog you placed with them back?


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

arycrest said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but isn't a mass cell tumor fairly easy to biopsy and diagnose ... so what did they claim the vet did for $2000 ... I mean if they were that upset why not get a second opinion ... unless I read it wrong it just doesn't sound right.
> 
> Are you going to take the dog you placed with them back?


 
The dog I placed with them was already brought back home with me. According to him,he wasn't happy with the answer the vet gave him as far as a plan to treat. I told him that he could have gone to another vet for another opinion.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Gharrissc said:


> The dog I placed with them was already brought back home with me. According to him,he wasn't happy with the answer the vet gave him as far as a plan to treat. I told him that he could have gone to another vet for another opinion.


GOOD ... glad you have the dog in your care!!! 

Did the guy tell you what the vet did for their $2,000 after they rejected the recommened treatment?


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

He didn't say,but according to the paperwork I saw,there was the initial vist/diagnosis/biopsy which totaled $470.

The remainder was for the beginning course of treatments.The wife said he insisted on stopping the treatments because he wasn't happy. I didn't get the whole story because they were both talking in circles and I became more concerned with the dog on the floor and my dog they adopted from me,who was oblivious to the whole thing as he sleep on his orthopedic bed.The whole situation was weird considering that they appear to be nice people.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow this is just so sad and what a crazy day for you. And the poor dog you had to take back must be kind of stressed too. not that you could do any thing else than what you did.Thank you for all you did for both dogs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

arycrest said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but isn't a mass cell tumor fairly easy to biopsy and diagnose ...


Yes. A Mast Cell tumor is easy to diagnose with a needle biopsy. I don't understand the "pus" though. Mast cells are firm and shouldn't have pus in it and for it to be that large, then it was there for quite some time. I'd like to know why the vet didn't remove the tumor. There has to be more to the story than just they spent $2000 and nothing was done. That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Gharrissc said:


> He didn't say,but according to the paperwork I saw,there was the initial vist/diagnosis/biopsy which totaled $470.
> 
> The remainder was for the beginning course of treatments.The wife said he insisted on stopping the treatments because he wasn't happy. I didn't get the whole story because they were both talking in circles and I became more concerned with the dog on the floor and my dog they adopted from me,who was oblivious to the whole thing as he sleep on his orthopedic bed.The whole situation was weird considering that they appear to be nice people.


that must have been chemo. $470 is really high for a visit and a needle biopsy. That is high for what we have paid to have a tumor removed and biopsied.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Jax08 said:


> that must have been chemo. $470 is really high for a visit and a needle biopsy. That is high for what we have paid to have a tumor removed and biopsied.


Needle biopsy at my vet is $390. Possible mast cells are pretty close to the only thing they don't do in-house. Add in office visit and $470 isn't that far out of range for my clinic and this area is pretty cheap for vet care.

Chemo treatments run in the range of $1500 for the initial round of care


----------

